# discipline for a 21 month old



## karenuk (Aug 17, 2003)

hi
Just wondering for those of you who have a similar aged child;how you discipline them as obviously they cant talk yet ,what is the best thing to do when they throw toys or smack you,at the moment i just get down to his level and firmly say no,is that enough at this age?
many thanks 
karen


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

A firm ''no'' is fine. 21 months can understand a great deal so you may wish to simply explain why it is not nice to smack or through.

If this doesnt work..you may wish to try ''time out'' for a few seconds ie 30 on a chair in the same room as you initially.

Good luck..molly is doing this and look at her age!

Jeanettexx


----------

